# Acton Fair in Maine 8/26-8/29



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

There is a great little old type fair in acton maine coming up next weekend.. 
Here is a link..
acton fair 

its a pretty cool fair not all tractors but they have a tractor pull & a bunch of deeres and old style tractors.. 
They also have those pig scrambles and a tractor rodeo...


Its a nice old time fair.. for anyone interested...


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

a few pics...

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=53906>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

another

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=53907>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

a neat looking case


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=53908>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

one more


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=53909>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

The Winner in the show.. shiniest tractor...


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=53911>

well i can dream cant i!!!
:furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

sj i think you had one to many Molson Ice:furious: :furious:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice pics! Thanks for sharing, and I'm wondering how I missed posting about this fair before. Looks like fun was available for everyone.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

joe its a great old type of fair.. been doing it for 139 years.. they have a pig scramble still (amazing PETA has not put the kibosh on that one yet) 
tractor pulls and a tractor rodeo... 

its a great little fair.. i used to go to it 30-35 years ago when i was a kid.. ive recently rediscovered how fun it is...


----------

